# Reverso vs Master control



## Three_Quarter_Plate (Mar 16, 2018)

I am looking at both the master control date in steel and the reverso large with small seconds (manual wind)

Anyone care to share actual experience with comparison? I am having trouble choosing. The reverso is a more iconic model, however the reverso does not have hacking seconds and also does not have a date.

They are about the same price. Both are on black alligator, but the master control has a deployant buckle.

P.S don't say its personal preference you have to try it on,etc. I am aware of that. I would like others opinions.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Without knowing more about what watches you already have, and what you are seeking in these 2 JLC pieces...it's rather difficult to say. Also, what's your wrist size?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wrist size and shape are a huge deal becuase Reverso s don’t suit all wrists, especially the large one on small or non-flat wrists. 

Personally I’d be more inclined to go something in the MC line only because rectangular watches are hard to pull off on my wrists (ie small)


----------



## Citlalcoatl (Dec 5, 2015)

Three_Quarter_Plate said:


> I am looking at both the master control date in steel and the reverso large with small seconds (manual wind)
> 
> Anyone care to share actual experience with comparison? I am having trouble choosing. The reverso is a more iconic model, however the reverso does not have hacking seconds and also does not have a date.
> 
> ...


Both are pretty good choices. While I get that you don't want to hear about "personal preference" and "try it on" because they're not helpful comments to someone who can't just readily walk into a store nearby, because of the investment needed these really are important factors. I absolutely love the Grand Reverso Ultra Thin line that was produced recently and would recommend that to anyone, but the lug to lug dimensions makes it too long for certain wrist shapes so without trying it on it would be difficult to know if even one the best watches out there will look good on *you *(as too long of a watch could look odd).

Without knowing what you actually have and what you need it for (daily office wear vs dress watch vs casual dinner vs out on town vs travel etc etc) it is indeed difficult to advise. That said, the master control date in steel (assuming you mean the regular silver dial as the sector dial and other colored editions have their own nuances) is a classic piece. It will be versatile and fly under the radar in most circumstances. You can't go wrong with it and its a nice option for someone who needs an everyday business watch to wear with business casual and suits depending what type strap you use that day. The downside is it does nothing very well. It isn't a true dress watch and it certainly isn't a sports watch. It doesn't have a heck of a lot of character other than the name and quality itself compared to other pieces. That said it is a very safe, solid foundation watch until you get several pieces which will be more specific to what you are wearing and where.

The Reverso is a trickier proposition because there are so many variants as some are dressier than others. The one you have selected will wear much larger than the 39mm master control date I think so trying it on is very crucial. It isn't the thickest Reverso at 8.5mm but it isn't one of the thin ones either. If I'm not going thin I think the duoface Reverso has more options but it is a much higher price point.

I personally find (relative for JLC that is) both pieces bland and jack-of-all-trades but excelling at none. That's a personal opinion though and I am a fan of "bring the right tool for the job" when it comes to watches and like more specific roles rather than general ones but the reality is many simply can't afford to have multiple luxury or entry-level luxury pieces.

Assuming both fit properly I would go with the Reverso because of its significance and style. I find the master control date looks too similar to anything else (you could look at the new Baumatic with a similar look even for half the price with some great tech behind it...never thought I would advise someone to look at a B&M before this year but there are also a ton of options for the simple time-date face under 6k).

The Reverso line seems thin this year for some reason on the website so I suspect they may be planning a refresh of some sort in the next year so there is always the option of waiting. That said I would also look at the JLC Master Ultra Thin Small Seconds (38.5) though its a slightly higher price point. If you can find one of the Grand Reverso Ultra Thins in steel (ref: Q2788520) or one of the Tribute models (like the TT1931) you may find it will slip easier under a cuff though they are more stark than the one you are looking at so there is some preference there. Though its only about 1 mm in height difference it does make a difference I find in how it looks in profile but thats a personal opinion.

Hope some of this helped...


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I prefer the MC.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

To me, the Master Control is a fairly boring watch (albeit a very nice one), while the Reverso is a unique watch with a lot of character and history/lore. This would be an easy decision for me, except perhaps if this were to be an ‘only’ watch. If this were to be an only watch, something round might prove more practical. That said, even in that case, I would still opt for the Reverso, but in the case of a daily wearer, I could also see why someone else might prefer a non rectangular case.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Citlalcoatl said:


> look at the new Baumatic with a similar look even for half the price with some great tech behind it...never thought I would advise someone to look at a B&M before this year but there are also a ton of options for the simple time-date face under 6k).
> .


Good call. I'm intrigued by this watch too. Not as a purchase but curious about this cheaper option from Richemont with an unique movement. My local AD said it wouldn't be available for another 6 months plus.


----------



## Three_Quarter_Plate (Mar 16, 2018)

i have rolex and various other sporty watches, this will be my main dress watch


----------



## Citlalcoatl (Dec 5, 2015)

Three_Quarter_Plate said:


> i have rolex and various other sporty watches, this will be my main dress watch


Honestly? If this were to be a "main dress watch" for me, I personally would look for a dress watch such as (in decending order of price) a pre-owned Grande Reverso Ultra Thin (like the TT1931 for example), the JLC MUT Small Seconds (38.5mm, black strap), the new Drive De Cartier Extra Flat in steel, or the Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim in steel. austere/minimalist rules the roost with dress watches. The dial pattern on the Reverso with arabic numerals and the date complication on the MC kills them for me as true dress watches.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Since you have other watches in the stable, go for the Reverso. The MC is a fine choice, but the Reverso is more special...it's an icon.


----------



## Three_Quarter_Plate (Mar 16, 2018)

I either need hacking seconds, or i need no second hand. Thats a personal preference. I dont really see many reverso models in steel that meet that criteria. The 3828420 does but i have been advised it is no longer available. The 2538420 also, but again, advised no longer avaiable.

the only one in steel i see that is either hacking seconds or no second hand is the reverso classic medium thin. Its 40.1 x 24.4mm. I have a small wrist. What do you guys think about this one? Reference 2548520.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, you're still coy about your wrist size so it's anyone's guess if the medium thin is too small or not. 

You should also look at the Grand Taille...at 42.2mm x 26mm with seconds hand, it may check all the boxes.


----------



## Three_Quarter_Plate (Mar 16, 2018)

Denizen said:


> Well, you're still coy about your wrist size so it's anyone's guess if the medium thin is too small or not.
> 
> You should also look at the Grand Taille...at 42.2mm x 26mm with seconds hand, it may check all the boxes.


What is the reference number for this? Do not see on the website, i am looking to buy new


----------



## Three_Quarter_Plate (Mar 16, 2018)

Wrist is 6.75 inch


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

You won't be available to buy new unless it's NOS and I would say it's unlikely..

At your 6.75", the Grande Taille is a perfect fit. Look on Chrono24...

Frankly, a pre-owned piece in excellent condition is a steal of a buy.


----------



## Three_Quarter_Plate (Mar 16, 2018)

Denizen said:


> You won't be available to buy new unless it's NOS and I would say it's unlikely..
> 
> At your 6.75", the Grande Taille is a perfect fit. Look on Chrono24...
> 
> Frankly, a pre-owned piece in excellent condition is a steal of a buy.


Thank you i am not looking to buy something used though


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Three_Quarter_Plate said:


> Thank you i am not looking to buy something used though


Your choice...no one loves new as much as me.

But even I recognize that the Grande Taille would suit you to a T.


----------



## Three_Quarter_Plate (Mar 16, 2018)

Denizen said:


> Your choice...no one loves new as much as me.
> 
> But even I recognize that the Grande Taille would suit you to a T.


Thank you. I think i am going with the medium classic thin


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Three_Quarter_Plate said:


> P.S don't say its personal preference you have to try it on,etc. I am aware of that. I would like others opinions.


Sorry, to say that "you have to try it on", but please do both try them on, as my opinion changed, right after trying them on.

For the sake of heritage of Reverso, as well as a relatively a Lexus ES-bland looks of a MC date, I originally had liked the Reverso better. However, I tried both Reverso Large (it was not the small second one, however) and the MC and ever since then, preferred the MC line, for the sake of comfort I was told that Reversos, in different sizes, may not suit your wrist, and I was one of them. To me, wearing a Large Reverso was like wearing a huge fitbit, which is a deal breaker.

If, however, your wrist likes the Reverso, I would suggest a Reverso.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Reverso Classic Medium Small Second on my flat 6.75" wrist. 43mm X 25.5mm and 7.5mm thick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaygats (Mar 2, 2015)

For me the reverso doesn’t sit on my wrist right. So I’d go mid size reverso or MC BUT the sector dial version


----------



## Three_Quarter_Plate (Mar 16, 2018)

5959HH said:


> Reverso Classic Medium Small Second on my flat 6.75" wrist. 43mm X 25.5mm and 7.5mm thick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting. Thats my wrist size and also the one i have now switched to and leaning towards


----------

